
Obama says he can't pardon Snowden - helloworld
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/21/13697072/obama-snowden-pardon-nsa-trump-pompeo
======
pseingatl
Of course he can. Ford pardoned Nixon. The pardon power is without
restrictions. The real question is why would Obama say this? Does he think
that the German press are idiots without access to Lexis/Nexis? Or is he
really saying, "I want to pardon him but they won't let me?" His comments
otherwise make no sense.

